# How many people have problems in the mornings.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought it good to post on this as it seems to be pretty common and happened to me alot. So I figured we could go into this some and see what can be done to help this aspect.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Pssst Eric, I think you meant "Morning" not 'Mourning'. But I will tell you that I'm having a slight flare up, as you know, while I'm 'mourning'.







lolBQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LOL I realized it after I posted.







Well same kind of thing, mourning in the morning. Sorry to hear your flaring up some. It is in part for you right now mourning and I posted about that some in the other thread. It takes time for this of course. Hope things improve soon for you as I know they will with time. keep the faith BQ.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there BQ, thoughts are with you... as I just got another thing re my dad's papers; I know what you are going thru... not easy. (((HUGS))) from one mourner to another... Blessings and peace to you ~


----------



## JJUK (Feb 25, 2002)

Mornings are definitely the worst time for me. Infact it is rare for me to have any serious problems after lunch except a lot of gas. I am aware that the intestines are most active in the mornings but have yet to find a solution to the morning rush !I'm new to the board but have had IBS D for 17 years and take all the standard medicines. I recently purchased Mike's tapes to see if they would help. On Day 41 but no improvement yet.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Pssst Eric, You see that lil' edit button??? lol It works on the thread title too, at least for me it does.. lol.







You love me right????







Well, mornings used to be a problem for me b/4 HT. But not so much any more. And I think that is so because prior to HT my thinking wasn't all that positive. I would wake up and think IBS immediately. Plus I would wake up in pain already. After the first am with no pain, I began a new 'thought pattern', one much more hopeful and positive. The HT only re-inforced this new thinking and pattern. While before the HT the pain was re-inforcing the negative thoughts. I dunno if I'm splainin" this right, lol. But I hope you know what I mean. For me, negative thought patterns can be a bear to get rid of without assistance. The HT gave me that assistance. Now it is more like, "What day is it?" lol Now, don't make fun of me....







And also, "Who has gym today?" "Who has library???" etc. lol Now as far as the pain goes, I still don't wake up with it anymore. It is more 'sneak' pain attacks, lol. (You hear the music from "Jaws"???? lol) But I haven't taken any meds in over a week now and have been successful using the imagery (lol, my MUCH bigger boat! lol) to back it off.But I really think for me 'mornings' were rougher when I was in a negative thought pattern.As far as the other thread goes, I'm not in mourning my IBS (health) mode. Made it to the acceptance point there. I'm more in mourning the loss of Dad mode. Which is normal. I actually did a report in College on Kubler Ross and yep still using some of the things I learned then. It is definitely something to apply to chronic illnesses too. Helpful, thanks.







BQPS To Marilyn:







Thanks and ((((((Marilyn))))) backatcha


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

I used to have problems in the morning, but i decided when i was doing A levels that i didn't have time for it in the morning and now i have problems in the late afternoon/early evening insteaed. Weird, i know. Oh well. Even the doctor thought that was weird. She kind of looked at me in disgust. lol.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son's pain (he's the one with IBS) is mostly in the morning. Very similar to JJUK. Except his starts after a bm. The negative thought patterns of BQ sound VERY familar to me. My son does the same kind of thing. If he has a good day, he finds it hard to just enjoy the moment. He's on day 18 (I think) of the tapes. It's too early to tell if they're helping the IBS, but they do help him to relax.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, thanks for the Tip, I didn't think we could edit the titles.







The HT took my morning problems out also and help me in part to understand it some even and why it was a problem.One thing is how late you eat or don't eat before bed. If you eat to much you will get signals to the brain at night that even though digestion is more in off mode it is still working and it makes it harder to work at night on a full stomach. If you didn't eat then the signals would go up to the head as hey where's the food? And it might be twitching because there is no food, so I would try to accomplish a balance in this by eating at regular times all the time and making sure your just comfortable beforee bed with foods, something soothing if you eat, that will take a way the hunger, but not cause problems like fat would.Next, this was a big issue for me and I believe for a lot of folks.Soon as we wake up we start thinking about IBS and what kind of day it will be. Now part of this is concious, but some of it is also subconcious workings. But those intial thoughts early can set you up for a bad day. Soon as you wake up focus on anything but IBS as deep as you can and throw out any thoughts in that vein. One think I do and it has taken practice is have my mind go blank as mush as possible until I have gotten up and am awake and fully functional to deal with life realities.This maynot even be IBS thoughts, it could be that you don't like your job, or you know something in the day you won't want to face, all this stirs up the gut.Part of this also is high cortisol levels in the morning. Our own body rthyms and cycles so some of this you have to just adjust and work on for yourselfs to see whats right. But its like going blank until your awake and can really think clearly. In the morning before were awake were not usally thinking to clearly. As a matter of fact that inbetween stage is kind of like the hypnotherapy and some of that might and I say might be working to anchor thoughts when were in that in between stage.This is worth reading and has something to do with this. http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/Newsletters/Winter...teredStress.htm Another thing is after waking up its important to eat even though there maybe the fear food is going to hurt you, this will help change the body chemistry, especially a food that will cause relaxation, but eating in general does that also. Not a heavy meal though, just a lite one. Excersise might help this also, but wait for a little bit longer in the day.Good sleep will help this issue also.This is just some issues, not the whole thing. There is a lot of varibles in here, but this can help perhaps. Of course if everyday you go to work hating your job or being upset by it, its time to thiink career change, because that in itself can add to this. JJUK, welcome to the bb.







Hang in there its still early for you and how this works really is different person to person. It is also very very gradual and sometimes hard to notice out right improvements it just happens.







Also read the mind armies post. But keep the faith and a positive attitude and it won't let you down.







JackieGian, I can so sympathized with Kids and IBS since I had it when I was ten, of course they didn't know anything about it then. I will tell you Jackie I will do whatever I can to help you out through this, its important not to baby them, this makes them sympathetic to Sickness>attension>love, but at the same time be there for there needs. Some times I would get pain when my mom made more of a big deal out of my pain as I was in it, bless her. When he wakes up without saying anything, try to get his mind focused on other things as quick as possible. One thing this does like I said is it can help to regulate the chemicals that help to trigger the problem. Its very tough and I totally understand this for sure from the childs view as well as the parents. I will help you out with any questions or anything I can do. let me know. Its hard because your watching them suffer, but at the same time making it the focus sometimes, make them focus on the gut and their problems. It can be the probleem solving things that help to get them out of cycles.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my God Eric, you are so right! When he first started with IBS about 3 months ago. The very first thing I asked him every morning was "how do you feel". Then I'd spend about 5 minutes trying to figure out if he was better today than yesterday, blah, blah, blah. I must have done this 3-4 times a day. It was horrible. Every time he went into the bathroom I'd worry if he was having pain. Finally, his therapist told me to take a step back that he'd tell me if he wasn't feeling well. I did that, and it's been so much better since then. I do still worry if he's in the bathroom for too long, but at least I don't stand outside the door anymore.







Now, if he tells me he's in pain I suggest some deep breathing, listening to the HT tapes, etc. Thank you so much for understanding.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, your doing the right thing by doing this. I am glad I could be of helpp here, sometimes we mean well but it still can make an impact we don't realize in trying to help.Has he only had IBS for a short time? If so I would like to know that and how you think it happened?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, here is another resource for you if you haven't seen it. Its also about a variety of gastro issues. Then there is the IBS pages to it. http://www.aboutkidsgi.org/ This is one in the questions and answers here."Question -- Why do irritable bowel symptoms seem to be worse in the morning and at bedtime in children? Answer -- These are stressful times for a child. There are a number of children who have bedtime anxiety which will cause symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) at night, and also in the morning children will be under a fair amount of stress and anxiety facing the day, especially during school days. At times, children will not have pain during holidays or on the weekends during the morning time. "I admit sometimes faking my IBS to get out of school, not a lot but I did do it. Then even if my gut was somewhat sensitive that day, I would sometimes give up without really trying, it was easier but not healthier for me in the long run.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am not a morning person so mornings are very hard for me. I need a lot of time in the a.m. but I cannot get up early enough to give myself the time I really need. I need a couple of hours of relaxation in the a.m. I was a night person my whole life and my family has had to make me a morning person through the years. I think truly it has something to do with our biological clocks. Even as a child I was very hard to wake up in the a.m. My older brother who was responsible for getting me to school used to have to throw water on me to wake me up every a.m. so I wouldn't make him late. I have no trouble waking up... I just hate to have to rush out the door. I like to know that I don't have to rush. I usually do ok with work because I can start anywhere from 8:00 - 9:00 but if I have early a.m. meetings my stomach gets messed up. I think I have a slow system and if I am not relaxed then I cannot go the bathroom.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Mornings used to be bad for me until I got my present job. I start at 7am (and yes, I'm a night owl







) I know at first it was really difficult. I'd get up around 5:15 just so I could give my bowels some "time". But I think it's such a routine now and I don't panic about using the bathrooms here (plus living just a 5 minute drive away helps too!).


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, that "rushing" in the morning doesn't help at all as it puts the gut in excitement mode except maybe at first by being distracted in getting there, but later it can catch up, also the anxiety of being late might not help either.Glad to see you Shyra and glad your mornings are easier for you.







The amount of times I would have to go sometimes in the morning on a regular basis always amazed me, just knowing what was going on help to correct it and the HT knock out a huge percentage of this for me. Since my bowels don't constantly spasm anymore like they were my stools have improved. Of course I don't have to worry personally about rushing to work anymore, just to meetings and things and that has also helped a lot also. However, I ceratinly know not everyone has their own business and having your own business is no stress free thing either.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Before Mike's tapes stopped my symptoms my mornings were a total nightmare. No problems at all anymore! To JJUK, I would like to make a suggestion that may greatly help you if you are not already following this method. Listen to the proper tape upon going to bed for the night, lay on your back and listen thru headphones with the volume loud enough to hear clearly but not too loud as to cause annoyance. I had started listening without using headphones and found that I wasn't focused enough on Mike's messages. I have been listening to my favorite tapes for teriffic sleep and relaxation even after finishing the program nearly a year ago, the relaxing effect of the tapes is greater than any pill I've ever taken and with no bad side effects. I would actually feel lost without a bedtime tape although when I've just gone to sleep without putting on the headphones I pass right out and sleep great all night long. Best wishes, NorbPS: I had IBS/D for 35 yrs and I don't take any medicines or herbals at all!


----------



## JJUK (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Norb ! Out of interest, did you just listen to the music and Mike's voice or did you also actively work on the imagery side ?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JJ I did both. Some nights I could listen to the actual imagery and other nights I couldn't. Those nights that I couldn't I just listened to the sound of his voice. After finding out here that it didn't matter, I stopped ummm how to say this.... "trying". I just listened and didn't judge my listening. I figured I was getting whatever I was supposed to, no matter what I did.I hope that helps.... but I wouldn't be surprised if I confused you. lol sorry if that is the case. Eric will probably drop in here and set ya straighter than I am able.







Morning thoughts>>>>>>>>>>Tougher for me to be positive right now. Real hard, to be honest. I'm certain it is a product of my grief. But I am having a real hard time getting outta bed in the am. It is not because I feel tired. That I can deal with. It is because I'm forcing myself to get into positive thought mode before I get up. Most mornings I don't accomplish this. Positive thought mode is hard to get to for me now. I give up trying to think positive and just get up anyway. I open my eyes>>>>>> sad>>>>>>>> instantly>>>>>. I know this gets worse before it gets better. I'm trying to be patient and not judge my process. But this to me is another affirmation of how important positive thought is. Cause >>>>>>>> you bet>>>>>>> I'm having more symptoms and it is wearing me out. So I'm at times left with the only positive thing I can think of being the growth that I know will come from this pain. Is this making any sense???Sorry, just having rougher mornings (afternoons,evenings and nights too lol) right now.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"ow"







(spare me)


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

(((BQ))) sounds like you're going through a really rough period and I wanted to send some hugs.nancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks so much Nancy







I know it will get better, I just have to be patient and endure & feel the grief. It is awful to go through this but I know I must. Who knows how long it will take??? Ignoring or burying the grief won't help me. I dunno, but right now I'm wishing that I wasn't such a gut responder.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JJUK, its okay just to let go and not try to hard, so just go with the flow, your mind will take in the information and what it needs, if you want to practice the imagery when you not actively listening on your own that will help. If you ever have questions ask away were herre to help you through.BQ, sorry its a rough spot and totally understandable. You need time to heal for sure. Big hugs to you also BQ remember your a GREAT person through all this.This may help some so I thought I would post it for you. http://www.nfda.org/resources/grief/1998/depression.html I hope it helps and again big hugs to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric







I have read it through once and then bookmarked it. I am doing a lot of good things, so that is encouraging. There were a few things there that I could try though and I will. I am back to running to the can after every meal and I'm hoping it is just a temporary set back. Especially since immodium isn't an option anymore. Ummmm.... I'm thinking I ought to try listening again as well to reinforce some things. What do you think? Or is this just the way it will be for awhile?Thanks so much.  BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I am glad there was something in there you could use.Not all of this that happens is concious and some is deep seated in the brain. It would not hurt to relisten to take your mind off and to reinforce, at the times you are able to. Remember the HT is an extreme focus also on whatever your thinking at the time. So stay focus onn Mike's voice. If it doesn't go well at first for any reason just set it aside as it may just be to much yet to keep your focus on.Grieving is an important process in this and takes time. While you go through this your system is going to be a little haywire for sure, stress reproduces gastroentestinal symptoms. When things improve on this front for you, your gut should improve also. It maybe at this time maybe more so benefical to keep the stress low as that can effect changes in the gut workings, so by doing this you should be better off in the long haul.This can also effect your eating habits and that is something to consider and monitor for changes. If your eating less or more or not enough ect..Support is a biggie and we love ya know that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh man I am a wimpering mess...







at the drop of a hat. Jeez, don't love me like that... I'll cry again! lol How bad do you feel for Mr. BQ???







I so wish I didn't have to feel it, but I know without a doubt, the pain will bring gifts of growth. So for that I'm trying to keep at least a grateful heart.Well side 2 is going into the walkman tonight and I'm just gonna hear his voice. If it feels not good, I'll take it out & put Adiemus (got a new one for Mother's Day) back in. lolYou know I find I can't even hurry a little. My pace just has to be real slow right now. I'm saying "No" at school to extra duties too. I just can't. So I hear ya on the stress and it was a good affirmation. My guts still hurt like the dickens and I'm running post parandially, but evidently their instincts haven't been effected. lol I liked the white thing on that link. It may be a problem though, cause as I was reading it, the scene sounded so familiar...... it is exactly like the place I picture Dad now enjoying.Thanks for loving and helping slobbery me.







 BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No worries and more Hugs!!!!!!!!!!  Go slow and take time for yourself.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I dozed off or zoned out or went under or became unconcious, I dunno which, at some point. I woke up, still hearing his voice, it annoyed me cause I woke up, I guess. (Mike don't take this personal







). I took ear phones off and went back to sleep, I suppose. This am I didn't try to think anything, I just got up in "don't think, just do" mode. Pain returned mid am, followed closely by toast exiting on the double quick. <sigh>Lunch was _really_ lite. And ultimately, borrowed for only a short time. lolI have a game tonight, so I doubt I'll be eating before it. I'll probably try a little something soon, so I can wait til I come home from said game for more.Plus.......... I'm ...... sad.Can I just fast forward thru this somehow??? "ow, ow ow ow ow... etc"Bet those experts down south at the UNC could call me their poster child for "Gut Responders".What a fine distinction>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







Overwhelmed and nothing I can do but feel it.But I am trying to feel it slowly, lol. There outta be instructions!BQ


----------

